# Supercharged Engine Tune Up



## Supercharger1 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm searching for information and the required proceedure regarding the replacement of the engine spark plugs for a 01 supercharged V6 (VG33ER) engine. The right engine bank for cylinders/spark plugs #1, #3 & #5 and the left bank #6 spark plug are easy to remove and replace. My question here is that the spark plugs for cylinders #2 & #4 on the left bank are covered over by what looks like part of the engine manifold below the supercharger. To remove these two spark plugs for cylinders #2 & #4 will it require disassembly of the throttle body from the supercharger including the removal of the supercharger and engine manifold as well to gain access to these two spark plugs for replacement...I don't have a FSM so I don't know if this is the correct proceedure. 

If anyone has knowledge of this proceedure or has performed this task on a 01-04 supercharged (Frontier/Xterra) V6 (VG33ER) engine please if you could help I would be indebted to you.

Thanks,
Herk


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Can't comment on what needs to be done but if your going to be wrenching on your Frontier you'll want the Nissan FSM. It will give you everything you need right down to the torque spec on the air cleaner.

You could always call your local dealership and ask them. Even play a little dumb and first ask them how much it is followed up by why does it cost so much.


----------



## Supercharger1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well here is what I have so far from the FSM. I actually had performed this exact proceedure, after removing the complete throttle body, upper and lower inlet tubs to gain easy access to the #2 & #4 spark plugs is when I came accross the issue mention in my previous post.

 For VG33ER engine only; to remove the No. 2, and 4 spark plugs, the following components must be removed:
– Disconnect the accelerator cable from the throttle body.
– Disconnect the ASCD cable from the throttle body, if equipped.
– Remove air inlet tube bracket from air inlet tube (with cables attached) and position aside.
– Remove the air inlet duct.
• Disconnect the PCV hoses.
• Disconnect the resonator hose.
– Remove the air inlet tube upper and lower supports.
– Remove the air inlet tube bolts, nuts, and studs. Position the air inlet tube aside.
• Disconnect the evaporative emission vacuum hose.
• Disconnect the brake booster vacuum hose.
• Disconnect the TPS sensor electrical connector.
• Disconnect the TPS switch electrical connector. 

All this proceedure seems to do up to this point is give you access to remove the plugs boots. But the spark plugs are still not removable at this point due to only the top part of the spark plug is exposed. A plug socket can not be used because the heax head part of the spark plugs are still not exposed....

I will repeat this proceedure this weekend and attempt to take a picture to show what I'm trying to explain about the spark plugs. However, my fisrt move will be to go visit my local dealership here in Texas and talk to the master tech and see if he can enlighten me on whats up with this...PITA.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I hope you find out somthing as my dads 01 supercharged crew will probabably be due for some plugs soon as well.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Good luck


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

Hey Herk.

It should be a piece of cake... once you get past the S/C.


----------



## Supercharger1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Finally replaced the #2 & #4 spark plugs, the only one that is a problem to get to is the #4 plug. You have to remove the throttle body and upper inlet from the supercharger to get to it.

The problem I was having was...I had a build up of dust, dirt and red mud that was baked in hard, down around the #2 spark plug. After some scratching and a couple of shots of high pressure air I was then able to remove the mud and replace the spark plug. Other than the #4 plug, all the other spark plugs can be replaced without removing the throttle body...


----------



## sockeye342 (Sep 13, 2009)

Any chance you still have these pics somewhere, since they aren't showing up anymore

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## laredok96 (Nov 10, 2015)

It is possible to do all plugs without removing the throttle body! Just remove the bracket holding it to the engine with four bolts and that give you the room you need. A swivel is a must but I did myn!


----------

